# Excel Test Prep - ME Review Course



## abourne (Jan 12, 2012)

Is anyone here enrolled in the Excel Test Prep - PE ME review course?

The Northern CA course has been cancelled due to lack of enrollment.

Is anyone currently taking this course in another region?

Has anyone taken this course in the past?

TIA


----------

